# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Maintaining sort when adding year column

## Rustin788

Hey,

I send out Sales Reports to our sales team each month.  I am working on adding a customer facing summary page that they can save as a PDF and send to their customers.  I currently have their top 20 items showing this year in descending order of sales.  I would like to show the 2018 sales data for THESE items so that I can show a % change.  I can't figure out how to include the 2018 data and have it maintain my sort on my top 20 2019 items.  Right now all I can think of is attempting a V-Lookup and wanted to double check that I'm not missing any easier way.

For reference the raw data I'm using looks like this (around 15,000 rows for each sales person) and would have to use a Pivot table as reference for the vlookup
*Invoice Date*
*Year*
*Month*
*SalesPerson*
*Customer*
*Invoice*
*StockCode*
*Class*
*QtyInvoiced*
*NetSalesValue*
*Proprietary*
*Buying Group*
*Item Description*

3/25/2019
2019
3
Bob
ABC
09374
Taco
Food
4
1000
Y
Squirrel
You Eat Them



Thanks for any help.

----------


## JeteMc

I assume that the sort is based on NetSalesValue. I suggest that you include a helper column, which may be moved and/or hidden for aesthetic purposes, that ranks the NetSalesValues with the condition that the year is 2019. Below is a link to an article that describes how that process could be accomplished using the SUMPRODUCT function. If you would like to see the process applied to your situation please upload a desensitized version of your workbook by clicking on the GO ADVANCED button below the Quick Reply window and then scrolling down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.
https://excelchamps.com/blog/conditi...oduct-rank-if/

Let us know if you have any questions.

----------

